# kaum



## cinamon_at

Hallo!

Ich versuche folgenden Satz auf spanisch zu formulieren:

Kaum habe ich das Auto gewaschen, fängt es zu regnen an.

Mein Vorschlag: Apenas he lavado el coche, empieza a llover.

Oder gibt's einen anderen Ausdruck für dieses spezielle "kaum"?

Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten und Vorschläge!

Cinamon


----------



## uguban

Hi, 

'kaum' ist kein Verb, sondern ein Adverb, wie du es ja auch richtig mit 'apenas' übersetzt hast.


----------



## heidita

cinamon_at said:


> Kaum habe ich das Auto gewaschen, fängt es zu regnen an.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Apenas he lavado el coche, empieza a llover.


 
Die Übersetzung ist _rein theoretisch_ richtig, Cinna, aber es hört sich in spanisch seltsam an. _Kaum_ wird meistens als *apenas, justo, acabar de* übersetzt. (Je nach Kontext auh ganz anders)

*Justo despues* de lavar el coche siempre llueve.

*Acabo de* lavar el coche y , zas, llueve/empieza a llover.

Cada vez que lavo el coche....

Siempre que lavo el coche.....


----------



## Namarne

Deine Übersetzung ist ganz richtig. 

Yo quizá diría, de un modo más espontáneo: 
"Acabo de lavar el coche, y se pone a llover."


----------



## iaf

Meinerseits kann ich mir den Satz mit "apenas" gut vorstellen:
_Apenas termino de lavar el coche, y se pone a llover._

Ein Beispiel aus dem DRAE:
*apenas**.*
(...)
*3. *conj. t. En cuanto, al punto que. _Apenas bajé a la calle, se puso a llover._


----------



## cinamon_at

Herzlichen Dank an alle Beteiligten! Ihr ward wieder eine grosse Hilfe!


----------

